

Ask HN: Would you pay to get daily, weather-focused clothing recommendations? - cryptoz

Would you use it if it were free?
======
onion2k
As I'm a man I only own one coat. Your entire app would just be;

 _return (temp < 19 || rain==true) ? "Take the coat" : "Don't take the
coat.";_

I don't think I'd pay very much for that.

~~~
xwowsersx
God I hope you're talking about celsius.

------
codegeek
Not me personally. I can easily check the temperature on my phone and figure
out the clothes i need. However, an interesting service would be to warn the
user once outside but with improper clothing. So if i did not check the
weather and got out wearing T-shirts in 30 degrees F, then warn me. may be a
pop-up on my phone ? I might buy that app for $0.99 on the appstore.

------
hvd
I doubt people will pay for that, I actually launched something similar over
the weekend [http://hkelkar.com/2013/10/27/how-i-built-a-weather-
decision...](http://hkelkar.com/2013/10/27/how-i-built-a-weather-decision-
engine-or-the-story-of-wearthejacket-com/)

------
palidanx
Upon further thoughts, I would want something which gives me a prediction for
travel planning like..

'What is the weather in Barcelona in December?'

I realize that sometimes the answer might be simple if it is a more consistent
climate, but some average would be nice.

------
palidanx
Living in southern california not really. However if I went on a hike, I would
want weather analysis in a given hour range (I got stuck in a hailstorm in
Yosemite recently). But that would be a less frequent use case.

------
MortenK
I don't think there's much commercial potential in that one I'm afraid.
Personally I just look out the window before deciding what to wear.

------
GFischer
Certainly not, but I'm probably not your target audience :) .

------
gmenard
I would not pay for that. A weather application is enough for me.

------
patmcc
Not as described, but it might work if it was travel focused.

------
timhargis
No, it's pretty simple to figure out what to wear just looking out the window
and seeing what the weather is...

------
meerita
Absolutely, no.

------
poissonpie
no to both questions. As others have mentioned though, not really your target
audience

